
Google Spaces will be shut down on April 17th, 2017 - happy-go-lucky
https://support.google.com/spaces/#topic=6392842
======
happy-go-lucky
[https://plus.google.com/+JohnKilcline/posts/9zQF7Qjtu3f](https://plus.google.com/+JohnKilcline/posts/9zQF7Qjtu3f)

> we've decided to take what we learned with Spaces, and apply it to our
> existing products. Unfortunately, this means that we’ll be saying goodbye to
> supporting Spaces.

------
waat
I'm shocked by how short spaces lived. Anyone know anyway to export my spaces
data and a similar tool ?

~~~
happy-go-lucky
I went to
[https://support.google.com/spaces/answer/7326586](https://support.google.com/spaces/answer/7326586)
and saw this: _See, save, print, and delete your content._

